# LongEarsTV



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I can understand, you can watch the "long ears" videos instantly for free (although, maybe it's my slow connection but there are a lot of pauses). It looks like in the future you can download them for a fee, or order a dvd




But I think the "instant views" will still be free? I hope



There are other channels too (with horses) but of course once I saw long ears I was enthralled





Oh yes, the link... LongEarsTV - The Channel for Mule & Donkey Lovers

All I see so far are mule videos, but heck, I love those mules too





Ok, I was SO excited to find this, I forgot to give credit to the Back Porch poster who posted NickerNetwork



Thank you


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for that link. It looks interesting.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 3, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks, i will have to look to see if we get it...i doubt it



...looks like it would be a neat channel to have, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 3, 2008)

What a neat website





I will have to start downloading and go to work ... and then hope it is booted up when I get home ...LOL





I think you need to be on the "fast speed" to view?

Has anyone else viewed it on "dial-up?"

LOL...am I the only one on "dial-up?"


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 3, 2008)

Teri, even with my high speed..it had to buffer a few times.



I just got thru watching Blinkers & Tugs. Really enjoyed the carriage driving. Ce


----------

